# How many For KoiSwordtail tank?



## koisworedtails (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi I was wondering how many mystery snails would be good to add into my 20 gallon koiswordtail tank. I have 3 koiswordtails and 1 chinese alagae eater which I want to get rid of since he is going after my swords. Thanks again.


Eric


----------



## Mishy (Feb 1, 2006)

Well I would say about 8 of them will keep the tank sparkling clean and they might also breed.


----------

